# West Side Outting April 13-14?



## nymph (Dec 14, 2001)

After looking at the calendar, it looks as though the weekend of April 13-14 will be the last time I hit the water for steel. 

Would anyone be interested in having an outting on these dates? Have been unable to attend previous outtings and am anxious to put some faces with all the names. River locations are open to me, but would prefer the west side (MO or PM maybe?) 

Just curious as to what your thoughts may be? 


nymph


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

Nymph....definitely would be interested as well. I haven't had an opportunity to put a face with all of the names either. I live in Muskegon so the closer the better.

Scott


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Nymph, your timing will be great. Unfortunately, I can't attend.

Somehow, my fishing gets in the way of my fishing. lol
I have to get my boat ready for the up-coming trolling season.

In my opinion, the White, the Manistee, and several northern rivers should be at their peak by then. Fresh fish are arriving daily.

May I suggest, you start a thread in Cold Water as well.


----------



## nymph (Dec 14, 2001)

Still heading over to the West side to fish steel on the 13 & 14. If anyone is going to be in the area maybe we could set-up a place to meet?

Let me know.


nymph


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I'll be on the Mo probably both those days. It hasn't been fishing very well the last week, but who knows. I wouldn't mind meeting up at one of the access points around lunch and grilling a few brat's and drinking a couple brews. Unless things have turned around dramatically in the last week I'll probably be at Henning, New Bridge or Thornapple. May even have my new rod finished by then.


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

I'll be in Frankfort on the 13-14th. fishing the river or the pier what ever is producing the best.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I should have also stated that I am willing to pull the boat up to the Big M also. I don't fish it often though so I'd be open for someone to tag along.


----------



## nymph (Dec 14, 2001)

Me and my brother-n-law will probably hit the Rogue on Friday night, PM &/or White Saturday, then SOMEWHERE on Sunday.

May hit the MO Sunday????? Have only been to Croton, so not sure where else to access the river? 


The PM would be as far north as we would be heading.

Any takers???


nymph


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

I am down for either the Muskegon or the White. My preference would be to hit the White as I am more familiar with that stream. It hasn't been fishing that good lately though.

Let me know,

Scott


----------



## nymph (Dec 14, 2001)

Solasylum,

I'm game for that! We'll probably be hitting the water pretty early on Saturday. Not sure on the access point yet, but let me know what you're thoughts are?


nymph


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

Nymph....I am heading to the White today after work. I am not sure where I will be accessing the river. Where do you normally access the river? I am familiar with most access points (I think) so I can meet wherever. I'll report back sometime this weekend on my success or lack thereof.

Scott


----------



## nymph (Dec 14, 2001)

Scott,

Was curious how your weekend on the White turned out?

Still heading over this weekend if you or anyone else is interested??? 

Hitting the Rogue on Friday night, the White on Saturday and maybe the MO? Sunday (depending on success at the previous two spots). Last trip of the year so it's going to be a FISH HARD weekend!

Will be at the Meet-N-Greet tomorrow if anyone wants to discuss further.


nymph


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I will be at the MO both Saturday and Sunday. The fishing there has been slow but have managed to get atleast a couple of hook ups and or land a fish every day this past week. With the warmer weather and rain, I think the river is about to bust loose. Just my opinion. The fish are there and I hope with the weather more will be moving up. the white is always a good bet but I didn't have any luck last week at all. They just flat disapeared it seemed! If any one will be in the area on Sunday, I'd be willing to meet up for lunch or whatever.??


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

Nymph.....fished the White above Pines Point on Friday from 4:30 to 6:30 without any hookups. Water is down and running pretty clear (before these rains we are currently getting). My buddy managed to lose a quick battle and that was all of the action we had. I may be camping on the White this coming weekend. Hopefully this rain will bust them loose or I think it is all done!

Let me know where you'll be and we can meet and exchange some stories!

Scott


----------



## nymph (Dec 14, 2001)

Scott,

Is that the section of river that you normally fish? I typically fish further up than that, which is where we will be on Saturday. 

I don't really like to post specifics on the net, but if you pm me I would be happy to tell you where we are going to access (not like it's a big secret, just one of those things). 

I would like to hook-up somewhere, whether it be for lunch & stories or wetting a line. Just let me know.


nymph


----------



## nymph (Dec 14, 2001)

Swamp Monster,

Are you wading or floating the MO?

My brother-n-law and myself may hit the MO on Sunday (depending on Saturdays success). Not sure if I should trailer the boat or if we would be fine wading? 

Let me know. Maybe we could hook-up on Sunday?


nymph


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I'll be a shore snail in waders!. I don't know how much rain we are supposed to get, so the water may be high which can make for some interesting wading but its usually not a problem. I'll be there high water or not, actually it seems like its been a little above normal all spring but its in good condition. Boating traffic this past week was heavy with not much more luck than those of us stuck near shore. Anyway, I'll be there regadless, so if you think you'll be there depending on the action on the other rivers, just let me know when and where you think you'll be, and if you don't make it, then I'll assume your into steel!


----------



## nymph (Dec 14, 2001)

Swamp Monster,

From the sounds of things, I won't be bringing the boat then. Shoot me a pm and let me know which access you will be at on Sunday. If all doesn't go well Saturday, we'll be there! 

Also, you're more than welcome to join us Saturday if you wish. 

Just let me know.


nymph


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Nymph, check your PM


----------



## nymph (Dec 14, 2001)

Hitting the road within the next hour, so steel beware!

Stopping by the Rogue this evening. 

Fishing the White tomorrow.

Sunday is open. Depending on tonight and Saturday success. Probably the White or MO.

If anyone is going to be fishing these rivers on these days, look for a dude wearing a faded green vest, blue simms waders (ya I know) and a faded blue Loomis hat. That would be me. 

Will give a report come Monday.

cya all later and good luck this weekend!


nymph


----------

